# Need a little advice.



## minicoop1985 (Mar 13, 2014)

So I've acquired a Nikon F that was part of a box o' parts cameras (sort of-SRT-202 just needed to be wound with the shutter pushed and it worked). It's got a slight issue, besides the obvious dirt. I might leave that to give it that real vintage cred, you know? Anyway, the film advance gear thing is broken-the one with the teeth that catch the film (sorry, not sure what the technical term is). The top of the shaft that connects the two gears together broke (see photo of back), and this causes the shutter not to cock when the film advance is turned. Here's my question: what's a good way to fix this? It's pretty easy to line up properly, but will superglue alone hold it? Or should I make a little collar out of plastic and superglue that to make it stronger? That won't cause any issues with the film itself, will it? Or do I have to replace the gear? Thanks for the help. I think I'm gonna keep this one if it can be saved.




IMG_4314 by longm1985, on Flickr




IMG_4315 by longm1985, on Flickr




IMG_4316 by longm1985, on Flickr




IMG_4318 by longm1985, on Flickr

Definitely been through something, that's for sure.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 13, 2014)

Not sure what part you are referring to.


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 13, 2014)

There's 2 parts bodies or Ebay now for $15 and $20


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm hoping to avoid yet MORE parts cameras at the moment.  I have way too many of them...  Believe me, way too many.

Here's the part:




Crack by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 14, 2014)

Well, I managed to get the shutter to fire, and it's on target, so I think this one's worth saving.


----------



## Gavjenks (Mar 14, 2014)

> I think this one's worth saving.


If you're just doing it for giggles, then okay, anything's worth saving if it's entertaining and affordable. But this thing is way too roached to actually make it _economical _to save (even just the cleaning time etc.). Fairly confident you know that, but just making sure...

Anyway, I don't see a crack in that photo. Seems like it depends whether it's vertical or horizontal or what kind of crack or whatever for the proper fix. Glue sounds fairly likely to work, though, in general. Superglue is pretty thin and non-viscous and wouldn't mess up the spindle much I don't think.  I just don't know if it'd be strong enough depending on the crack.

Or does your last post mean you already addressed it?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 14, 2014)

Can't tell which way the crack runs. Will a wrap or two of heated tape help reinforce the glue job. I don't think Superglue or Crazy Glue is the best adhesive to use. I would try Duco cement.

Heat the part and the tape over a 60 watt lightbulb for 10 minutes or so, then apply the tape.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 14, 2014)

I can't quite make that obvious enough to see. It's cracked all the way around and separated. Note the angle of the shaft relevant to the top gear-the whole thing's off a bit. The last post just means that I spun the bottom gear by hand and got the thing to fire off a few times, and all of them were right on the money at one second, then 1/2 second was 1/2, so on and so forth. This thing's gonna be a fun shooter for me, I think, because there's no market for repaired Nikon Fs. As for worth it, I put in the time to clean a Sears SL-9...  It's worth it for the experience, if not the money. The Sears sold for all of $6.


----------



## Gavjenks (Mar 14, 2014)

hm. inject it with foaming glue? Lol, I don't know. That's the worst possible break. Worst for bones, too.

Fancy tapes would hold it, but I'd be concerned about the film forming a cone due to being thicker on one end and messing everything up?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 14, 2014)

That's what I was worried about too. I thought maybe if I could make a ferrule on the one side then repeat it on the other, it wouldn't warp the film in any way.


----------



## compur (Mar 14, 2014)

My advice: Get another working body and sell this one for parts.


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 14, 2014)

You could try drilling a very small hole ALMOST all the way through the shaft, right down the middle of the crack. The fill the hole with 2 part epoxy. The epoxy will not only fill the hole but will flow into the crack, curing into a single mass. Injecting it with a syringe the same diameter as the hole would be best, so the pressure of the syringe would force the epoxy into the crack instead of simply relying on gravity. 
Just thinking out loud. Ok, actually typing out loud....

Edit: Oh yeah, if that doesn't work, send me $100 and I'll send you a working F2a body and prism


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 14, 2014)

Well, I did try to superglue it. It's holding, but I realized it's not quite aligned properly... The shutter button spins when the advance lever is spun, so I need to break it again (FINALLY something I'm good at) and re-glue it. There's a bit of a secret: use as much glue as is humanly possible.  Rick, if it's working, how do I learn anything about taking it apart and not being able to put it back together again? :mrgreen: I'd feel guilty screwing up a working body. I do appreciate it though-that's definitely a good price.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 15, 2014)

IT LIVES!!! Going to work on reinforcing it next. Yeah, this was part of a box o' parts cameras, so I'm not out anything if I keep it since I have so many sellers out of that bunch. Any recommendations on a good, inexpensive F-mount lens for it?


----------



## gsgary (Mar 15, 2014)

nikon repair parts for sale


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 15, 2014)

Sorry Coop, I had one. A 50 / 2.8 (I think) sitting in a box for years, but I just gave it away hanging on a Nikkormat. I'd surf through eBay.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 15, 2014)

I remember when you did that. That was actually a really cool thing to do, and you made that person's day, IIRC. Absolutely no hard feelings here, believe me.

I actually tried to track down the cement that Derrel suggested, but I figure if I reinforce this thing enough it should be OK. Besides, it's a personal project for once. It doesn't have to be pretty.  Trust me, it isn't.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 15, 2014)

OK, deed has been done. 50mm f/2 and a Photomic prism. Eventually, I'll seek out a waist level because waist levels are awesome.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 19, 2014)

Oops, I got a Photomic FTN. I have an early F. Practiced my urban engineering skills and got it to fit. Can't tell I hacked at it from the outside anyway.  The 50 F2 is almost perfect. Got a roll in it and gonna see what comes of it!


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 19, 2014)

All right, lets see what she can do.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 19, 2014)

Well, while I'm waiting to use it (it's dark, I'm tired, and there's nothing interesting to shoot in my living room), here's a horrible little teaser and another question. I've tried lighter fluid and Goo Gone, and that varnish looking crap on the front of the Photomic won't go away. Any suggestions on what to use? BTW, the Photomic is one of the better prisms I've used-I can live without a meter, but there's nothing like a huge ass viewfinder.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 20, 2014)

Acetone, or nail polish remover (unscented).


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 21, 2014)

Sweet, I have some of that. OK, my wife has some of that, but I'm going to poach it.

RESULT!




Iron and wood by longm1985, on Flickr

IT'S ALIIIIVE!!! My ghetto fabulous repair has stood the test of... film. Yay! First time attempting that kind of repair.


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 21, 2014)

What an opening kickoff! Nice Mike!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks, Rick!



dxqcanada said:


> Acetone, or nail polish remover (unscented).



It worked. Got rid of most of it, but left some to go with the grungy patina theme. I'll post a pic of the finished product here when I get a chance to.


----------

